# Stretch Marks



## Mythos (Feb 14, 2016)

Not really an injury, but does anyone else get stretch marks really easily? I have some seriously wicked ones from days of yore on my upper biceps and especially where outer chest meets front shoulders and now I've been training hard again (natty) and I'm already getting new ones..My skin there is thin, red and sensitive to th touch.  
I'm just thinking that if/when I do my first cycle I might have to take some measures to prevent or slow them down. Anybody else get them easily or have any experience with em on cycle?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2016)

I have some huge nasty ones in the same spot. Ive got some smaller less noticeable ones on my asscheeks and lats. You can probably rub cocobutter on the spots daily and it might help prevent new ones.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 14, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I have some huge nasty ones in the same spot. Ive got some smaller less noticeable ones on my asscheeks and lats. You can probably rub cocobutter on the spots daily and it might help prevent new ones.



Thanks. I hate lotions and stuff but I'm thinking about it. I'm going to have to do something when I start I think..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2016)

Or u can just embrace them as battle scars!!!!!!


----------



## Massacre (Feb 14, 2016)

You can try tanning or do what I did. Tattoo over them. I have no visible stretch marks anymore.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2016)

I've had them since I was in my 20' even in my inner thighs. Can't see those unless you're blowing me though.


----------



## conan (Feb 14, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I've had them since I was in my 20' even in my inner thighs. Can't see those unless you're blowing me though.



Inner thighs for me as well.  I got them when going through my growth spurt and not from lifting.  I have a few in my armpit as well, but those are from lifting.

Nothing OTC will really take them away, they just get lighter over time (less red).


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 14, 2016)

You mean battle wounds?....if you're worried about them try coconut oil or some scar creams theres not much else you can do I don't think. They do fade with time. Luckily Mine are hidden in my armpits.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 14, 2016)

I got some on my first cycle. Right where my my outer chest meets my upper bicep/front delt. That was 16 years ago, they are barely noticeable now


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 14, 2016)

Stretch marks from lifting and cauliflower ear from boxing and or wrestling is badass.

Flaunt that shit like a badge of honor.


----------



## thqmas (Feb 14, 2016)

You can supplement with Vitamin E when starting your cycle, it will cause the skin to be much more flexible.

For the stretch marks you already have, some cream can help, but I doubt that.

Best way to make the stretch marks less noticeable is tanning, but this is on certain conditions: The stretch marks are dark (not red or light colored), and you have a white skin. In any other circumstances, tanning will make it look worse. Think something like a brownish Tiger with red or white stripes, or a weird deformed Zebra.


----------



## mickems (Feb 14, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Stretch marks from lifting and cauliflower ear from boxing and or wrestling is badass.
> 
> Flaunt that shit like a badge of honor.



Ziggy, only pregnant women flaunt stretch marks. (not a badge of honor)


----------



## Mythos (Feb 14, 2016)

Haha yeah, I mean it's not really a cosmetic issue for me, and I think a tan would do it. It's more that the skin is really thin in those areas and stays that way for a long time. I guess it's not a health issue but the idea of skin stretched that badly freaks me out a little.


----------



## thqmas (Feb 14, 2016)

Do like me. Grow hair all over your body. Voila! problem solved!


----------



## Dex (Feb 14, 2016)

I have the common marks by my chest/arms. However, when I was 13 I got some odd ones on my left flank. They have faded a great deal but they were like 6"x4" in area.


----------



## snake (Feb 14, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Or u can just embrace them as battle scars!!!!!!



Damn for a second, I thought you went all soft on us.

Battle scars Myth; be proud of them!


----------

